# Best Way To Store Planer Sled



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just built a planer sled that is perfectly flat and I was wondering what the best way to store it would be so it remains flat. It is made out of 2 sheets of 3/4" MDF and is about 4 feet long.

Thanks


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Attach some stiffeners to those and make torsion boxes out of them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that thing is probably heavy*

I store mine standing on edge. Other guys hang theirs, but wall space is at a premium in my shop. I would not lay it flat, it may warp and it will take up a lot of footage unless slid underneath a large bench, but then it's laying flat... :thumbdown:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I would not lay it flat, it may warp


Huh? I thought mdf was pretty stable. If it's a moisture thing, wouldn't that be a problem no matter what position it was in?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not in my experience*

MDF will sag over any considerable span.... 36" to 48". Maybe equally divided into 3 section 18" between supports? It's just where do you have 16 sq ft on unused area? I would hang it or rest it on an edge.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I think I will hang it.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> MDF will sag over any considerable span.... 36" to 48". Maybe equally divided into 3 section 18" between supports? It's just where do you have 16 sq ft on unused area? I would hang it or rest it on an edge.


Ah, thanks. I didn't realize we were talking about spanning.


----------

